

Facebook reportedly launching 15-second autoplaying ads - rtcoms
http://www.engadget.com/2013/04/16/facebook-report-video-ads/

======
fatjokes
Has the day come for Google+?

I'm willing to put up with a lot from Facebook, but the one thing I absolutely
detest are these full-page video ads. I've given up a lot of websites (e.g.,
Yahoo!) because of them. In fact, the only place where I'll tolerate them are
porn sites.

